# Kaida Mai ( July 4th, '08 - Independence Day Baby)



## Baby-Love

To read the birthing story, click the link below..
[[My Baby Came Early!]]

Just a few photo's of our little miracle.

https://a356.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/86/l_7639bb870f059144c757ff129b142813.jpg

https://a590.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/69/l_faeb0b32121f699b262c1f4b6b0f3f2d.jpg

https://a467.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/23/l_5bf743e544a1ccd775988b70bf30fbf2.jpg

https://a88.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/6/l_a6832a5de1284cc8b42bd35877fafc3f.jpg​


----------



## loopylew

gorgeous!!


----------



## sammie18

So cute!! :)


----------



## Baby-Love

Thank you.:hugs:


----------



## Frankie

absolutely adorable!!! x


----------



## Samantha675

what a little sweatheart. gorgeous!


----------



## Baby-Love

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Vickie

Very cute!


----------



## lynz

gorgeous pics


----------



## Baby-Love

Thank you!

I am about to take some more.. I'm obsessed. :blush:


----------



## Blob

Congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## embojet

GORGEOUS! x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

So cute! xXx


----------



## Emmea12uk

She is absolutely georgous! Congratulations and well done!! Very envious of your labour loL!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Gorgeous pics congrats again


----------



## clairebear

congrats very cute xxx


----------



## Baby-Love

Emmea12uk said:


> She is absolutely georgous! Congratulations and well done!! Very envious of your labour loL!

Haha.. I rarely get told that someone is envious of my labour...
I still have blood shot eyes from where I was pushing so damn hard.:blush:


----------



## CK Too

She´s gorgeous. Well done and congrats x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter!!
Welcome Kaida! 
xx


----------



## Belle

lovely pics, congrats! xx


----------



## lillysmum

she is sooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## stefb

Beautiful hun


----------



## Beltane

She is beautiful!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahh congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## gde78

Beautiful!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby girl! x


----------



## xarlenex

Aww wee cutie!! Congrats xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw shes beautiful. x


----------



## Chellebelle

awww... beautiful! xxx


----------



## Pearl

congratulations shes gorgeous !!


----------



## Baby-Love

Thank you everyone...sorry its taken me a while a while to respond...as you know, looking after a newborn takes up a lot of time..:hug:


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, shes gorgeous and lovin her name :D xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

Congrats she is gorgeous xx


----------



## bambikate

awww what a cutie x x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xxxx


----------



## Baby-Love

:D Thanks ladies...


----------



## SJK

shes gorgeous, congrats xx


----------



## lfc_sarah

Congrats!!


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Baby-Love

Chris77 said:


> She's beautiful! Congrats!

Thanks, love. :hug:


----------



## elm

Congratulations, she's beautiful x

:hug:


----------



## Baby-Love

elm said:


> Congratulations, she's beautiful x
> 
> :hug:

Thank you, sweetie. :D


----------

